# Java-Klassen Abhaengigkeiten grafisch darstellen?



## sirbender (20. Jan 2010)

Hi,

ich will eine recht grosse Klassenbiblothekverstehen. Kennt ihr vielleicht ein Tool mit dem man einen Ordner mit Java-Klassen angeben kann und es generiert ein Bild mit Abhaengigkeiten zwischen den Klassen. Das kann ruhig eine Art UML Diagramm sein, muss es aber nicht. Mir geht es vor allem darum zu verstehen wie alles zusammenhaengt. Vielleicht wuerde es auch Sinn machen sowas wie Package-Grenzen um Gruppen von Klassen einzuzeichnen.

Mit Google habe ich zwar einiges gefunden was in die Richtung geht was ich will, aber irgendwie funktionierte das nicht wirklich automatisch. Kennt ihr vielleicht was Passendes?


Vielen Dank,
sb


----------



## Dave (20. Jan 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber möglicherweise kann das Eclipse Modeling Framework das


----------



## Firestorm87 (20. Jan 2010)

Du suchst also sowas wie:
AgileJ StructureViews, reverse engineering Java class diagrams for Eclipse
nur eben Freeware und für normalen Java-Code?

Leider nichts bekannt... aber Ich würde mich der Suche aus reiner neugier anschließen


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (20. Jan 2010)

Klar gibt es dafür auch Freeware, z. B. Programmer's Friend - Class Dependency Analyzer (CDA) (das mir schon viele gute Dienste erwiesen hat).

P.S.: Gerade habe ich es mir mal neu geladen, und da gibt es scheinbar ein Problem mit irgendeiner Ressource (Labels werden falsch angezeigt). Funktionieren tut es aber.

P.P.S.: Die Diagramme werden jeweils für die einzelnen Klassen angezeigt und man kann beispielsweise jars laden und analysieren.


----------



## Jens81 (20. Jan 2010)

Ich habe mich zwar noch nicht weiter damit beschäftigt, aber das Eclipse Plugin Metrics kann dir zumindest einen dynamischen Abhängigkeitsgraphen erstellen.


----------

